# report 10-12



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Hit the pete tide around 10 am. The water was as blue as I've ever seen it. Moon jellies weren't too bad. The vis was 50 ft easy. 30 ft from the bottom the AJ's swarmed us. I picked the biggest one (20 lbs). Nailed what appeared to be a stone shot. It wasn't. I had a mild fight on my hands. I didn't realize it at the time, but there was a 7' sand bar shark circling the fight the whole time. My buddy nailed an AJ and we continued to the wreck. Under the bow there was a good size nurse shark hanging out. Coming around the starboard side of the wreck I found myself in a massive ball of bait. The bait parted and in came the sand bar. We entered into aggressive negotiation and he did not like the outcome. I swam to the stern and found my buddy. He signaled shark. I did a helicopter turn and saw we were being stalked by a 6' bull and another 6' sand bar. We successfully nosed them off. It was a heart pumping dive. With all the action, I didn't penetrate the wreck looking for grouper. My buddy had the bull escort him all the way to the ladder.

Next was the born again. Vis was 35 ft. Moon jellies were worse. I caught one around my reg 1 minute into the dive (yeehaw). Took a nice trigger. Saw some black snapper that were just a little small. There were a few AJ of size, but they didn't trust a bubble blowin gun toting crazy man. I surfaced before my buddy on this one. While I'm on the bow watching him on his safety stop, our bubble watcher yells "2 sharks!" They stayed 20-30 ft away from my buddy. He never saw them. We waited until he was at the ladder to let him know.

Both spots held plenty of Red Snapper (of course). Small scamp, spades, AJ, small gags, nice black snapper on the Pete (wasn't gonna fight the tax collector for those). Great weather, great water, great day!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Great report, thanks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report, it sounds like some pretty fun diving.:thumbsup:


----------

